# Belinda Perez Seeking CPC-A Career in Metro Detroit, MI



## bmurph06 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Belinda Perez*
5852 Fineway Ct., West Bloomfield, MI  48322 •  (248) 318-2869 •  belinda@pfsolutions-mi.com


*OBJECTIVE*
To obtain a position in the medical billing field through which I can utilize my experience in medical coding and billing.

*EDUCATION*
Baker College of Auburn Hills
Certificate, Medical Coding
Expected program completion:  March 2012
CPC-A accreditation earned through the AAPC in July 2011
GPA 4.00

Central Michigan University
Bachelor of Arts in Journalism and Public Relations, May 1992

*SKILLS*
Computer literate:  Microsoft Word, Excel
Type 60+ WPM
Proficient in E Med Pro billing software (www.emedpro.com)

*PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE*
Capital Billing Systems, Farmington Hills, MI					9/05-Present	
Dental and Medical Billing Specialist								
•	Coordinate dental billing for Big Smiles Pennsylvania Mobile Dentist, ensuring all claims are paid in accordance to state Medicaid and commercial insurance guidelines.
•	Manage data entry and electronic submission of up to 300 dental claims on a daily basis.
•	Evaluate, research and resubmit rejected claims.
•	Interact with patients regarding billing questions.
•	Conduct insurance verification
•	Coordinate medical billing to BCBS for a mental health counselor  

Usborne Books at Home, Metro Detroit						1/04-7/08
Independent Educational Supervisor					
•	Recruited, trained and supervised more than 40 consultants for multi-level marketing organization.
•	Sold Usborne products to more than 10 public and school libraries.
•	Implemented book fairs and reading-incentive programs at area elementary schools.  
•	Conducted educational workshops for Usborne in area homes and planned Usborne Regional meetings.

Carlson Marketing Group, Automotive Division, Troy, MI			5/95-1/97
Event Marketing Specialist							

Southeastern Michigan Blood Services Region - American Red Cross	
Assistant Director, Communications and Marketing				5/94-5/95	
Communications Specialist							4/92- 5/94


----------

